# PSI Powerbox - Power booster



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Has anyone fitted, or have any experience of the PSI powerbox power booster. This is not re-chipping, but re-programming the injectors to boost power / use fuel more efficiently, creating more BHP & torque.

I would be interested to know the experiences of anyone who has fitted this unit - especially to the Peugeot 2.8HDi.

Has anyone informed their insurers, and what was the reaction?

Look forward to some replies - hopefully.

Michael


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi! Michael,

Documented in an earlier post the problems experienced with fitting a Van Aaken Smartbox to my 2006 2.8JTD Fiat; Problems resolved on fitting a PSI Powerbox earlier this year.

Just done 3000+ miles in Europe and found much easier to drive, better acceleration, more torque, fuel consumption marginally improved etc. Wouldn't be without, particularly as I tow a Smart on trailer !

As with any "changes" you need to notify insurers - Safeguard wanted a copy of the invoice confirming professional fitting. Now with Comfort, who only wanted to know of the box's existence, without paperwork.

Well satisfied PSI customer of 6-months' duration !!

Brian.


----------

